# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef 800 Lts - actualização 9/1/2008

## Duarte Araujo

Data de montagem: 04/11/2006 

Medidas: Aqua principal - 200x60x60 cm 
Sump - 80x40x40 cm

Volume Total: 800 litros 

Filtração: 120 kg de rocha viva

Reactor de Cálcio: schuran Jetstream 1
Reactor de kalk: DIY 
Escumador - Aquamedic Turboflotor 5000 Shorty II substituindo o Deltec AP 600
Aquecimento: Jagger 300W 
Reposição - 65 lts
Iluminação: T5 (8x80W)  + HQI´s  (3x150W)

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Promete.
Que tal umas fotos?

Só acho que esse escumador é capaz de ser fraquito para esse sistema.
Em termos de aquecimento é claramente pouco. devias ter cerca de 800w em aquecimento.

Qual vai ser o esquema de circulação?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Duarte Araujo

no dia 4 de Novembro enchi o aquário de água e ficou só água e RV durante uma semana. No dia 11 coloquei os corais que tinha do aqário anterior.

fica uma geral do aquário e alguns dos corais que lá estão.




lateral direita



lateral esquerda



alguns corais:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

"Very nice" !
A disposição da RV esta um espectaculo  :tutasla:  

Que coral e este no meio ?

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Parabens, muito á frente pelo menos esse layout nao esta nada vulgar :SbOk3:  

O coral é uma physogyra.

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Que coral e este no meio ?


boas tarde,  :Olá:  
se te referes a este:



é uma Euphyllia glabrescens .

e obrigado pelas tuas palavras.   :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Também gosto muito do layout. 
A circulação está a ser feita por closed loop ?

----------


## Miguel Reis

huups...
A physogyra está no outro lado... A culpa nao é minha, as fotos é que têm fraca qualidade :yb665:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola duarte

esse aquario ao vivo e bem bem maior
e o chao aguentou  :SbSourire19:  
essa tua calha tambem ficou bem porreira
permenoriza mais o setup
abracos 
ingo barao

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> essa tua calha tambem ficou bem porreira
> permenoriza mais o setup
> abracos 
> ingo barao



Sim concordo ! Podes dar mais detalhes sobre a calha ? Foi DIY ou compraste ? Esta muito bem feita  :SbOk:

----------


## António Paes

Mais um a querer saber como é essa calha, visto ter um aquário sensivelmente com as mesmas dimensões.
Estéticamente está muito bem conseguido.

António

----------


## Miguel Reis

Realmente essa calha tem muita qualidade, a Sohal nao facilita

----------


## Julio Macieira

Lindissimo layout, Duarte.  :yb677:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Também gosto muito do layout. 
> A circulação está a ser feita por closed loop ?


bom dia,  :Olá:  

sim, a circulação é feita em close loop através de uma OR6500 e de uma eheim 1260

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Podes dar mais detalhes sobre a calha ?


a calha foi  feita a medida para este aquario. tem 2 mts e nela está incluida:

8 lampadas T5 80W (6 brancas e 2 actinicas)
3 hqi´s 150W 12000 K
2 moonlight.

entretanto tiro uma foto geral da calha para ser mais facil de ver, bem como algumas novas aquisiçoes que fiz.

já estou também a  pensar nos peixes a colocar, embora espero ter a devida paciência para aguardar pelo menos 1 mês...   :yb620:   coisa dificil   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Duarte, parabéns pelo aquário. Agora o que me passa completamente é essa favia com o centro dos polipos vermelho . Que espécie é ? mathaii? Nunca tinha visto . Se algum dia quizeres fragmentar ou trocar avisa.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Sem querer interferir parece-me uma  Favites speciosa. E aquele castanho á volta ainda vai ficar verde fluorescente  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Estarei enganado ou as Favites não têm sulco entre os polipos sendo isso que as distingue das Favias que têm esse sulco?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Poderás ter razão, no entanto esta espécie parece formar esses sucos apesar de não os ter tão pronunciados
Eu guiei-me por aqui:
 Favites speciosa 

Já a Favia Speciosa é assim


imagem retirada de www.reeffarmers.com

Mas seguindo o teu raciocino e que provavelmente estará bem mais correcto que o meu, poderá ser uma Favia Favus

 Favia favus 

tens alguma foto dessa Especie (Mathai), é que nao encontro nada sobre ela.

Duarte nao consegues colocar uma foto do coral mais inflado  :Smile:  parece um bocadinho encolhido nessa foto.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Duarte nao consegues colocar uma foto do coral mais inflado  parece um bocadinho encolhido nessa foto.



olá Gil, 

vou ver se esta noite tiro umas fotos  :SbOk3:   é que estas foram tiradas no próprio dia em que os coloquei no aquario  :yb665:   ou seja no sábado, 4 dias atras.

já agora aproveito pra enviar um agradecimento especial ao Miguel Reis por ter arranjado  um espaço no seu aquario durante 30 dias e mantido os  meus corais com excelente saúde  :Vitoria:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Duarte,
Realmente esse layout está muito bom :Palmas:  ... quase que adevinho quem o fez :Coradoeolhos:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gil, não me parece que exista a espécie Favites speciosa mas apenas Favia speciosa . As duas fotos são da mesma espécie , há um erro de escrita no site. A speciosa e a mathaii são de facto muito parecidas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui 

Penso que exista e parecem-me ambos bem diferentes.

Favites Speciosa

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...s/speciosa.htm

Favia Speciosa

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...a/speciosa.htm

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Agora o que me passa completamente é essa favia com o centro dos polipos vermelho . Que espécie é ?


realmente não posso ajudar muito...  :yb665:   quando a comprei vinha catalogada como favia Sp.  mais do que isso não sei... mas estou a apreciar esta diferença de opiniões. certamente no final teremos conclusões   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gil 
Experimenta descobrir Favites speciosa em qq outro lado . Por exemplo no Veron , que é " a Biblía" não aparece. Não achas que poderá haver um erro no merwasser-lexicon ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

É possivel que haja um erro, apesar de nas fotos serem corais bastante diferentes.
De qualquer forma hoje quando tiver disponibilidade vou vêr no site da Whelk.
QVamos aguardar tambem a foto do Duarte, já que com o coral aberto a identificação correcta é muito mais facil.

cumprimentos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não existe, de facto, a espécie Favites speciosa. Podes verificar aqui http://www.nis.gov.jo/biodiversity/phylum_cnidaria.html
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Esta lista é de espécies de alguma zona específica do globo ? É que, por exemplo, Acroporas só tem 16 e devem ser mais de 300.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tens razão João, é da região do Mar Vermelho . Vou ver se arranjo uma mais completa , mas de facto não vejo,para além do site do Gil algum outro onde refiram Favites speciosa. De qualquer modo, pelos sulcos tenho a certeza que o coral do Duarte não é um Favites. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

http://www.sbg.ac.at/ipk/avstudio/pi...al/species.htm

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem ,esta já é uma "senhora lista" (também...vem do "Senhor Veron").

Eu também tinha feito uma pesquisa (via google) e a única ocorrência de _Favites speciosa_ é a do Meerwasser-lexicon que o Gil aqui colocou.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

De facto estou enganado  :Smile:  eu e o site.Tambem têm direito ao erro, apesar de continuar a achar um site credivel.

Na Whelk encontrei a Favia Speciosa (foto dos polipos vermelhos) http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/158.htm

De facto o whelk o site que acho mais correcto para uma correcta identificação, isto para quem não tem acesso ao livro do Veron claro  :Smile: . De qualquer a esmagadora maioria das referências neste site vêem do próprio Veron.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os corais descritos na Whelk penso que sao particularmente do recife da  Australia.

Lista

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Roberto

A não ser que queiras identificar corais endémicos das Caraibas ou mar vermelho, acho que ficas muito bem servido  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

A nivel de site de corais gosto muito deste CoralSearch

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas Duarte, PARABÉNS  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   o layout está show, o João não brinca em serviço, esse close loops são o melhor no que toca a circulação e tem a grande vantagem de não mostrar qualquer tipo de bomba, está aí mais um potencial reef  de sucesso, mais uma vez parabéns, e parabéns à SOHAL pela montagem.




Cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola pessoal...
No livro do Borneman (Corals) tambem vem Favia Speciosa... mas não me parece que seja Speciosa pelo menos pelas fotos... mas é uma favia.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Duarte,
> Realmente esse layout está muito bom ... quase que adevinho quem o fez 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa





> Boas Duarte, PARABÉNS    o layout está show, o João não brinca em serviço


boas,  :Olá:  

o layout foi feito  por mim  :Coradoeolhos:  

No  entanto, toda a montagem do aquario (vidro e tubagens)

----------


## Isaias Rola

> boas,  
> 
> o layout foi feito  por mim  
> 
> No  entanto, toda a montagem do aquario (vidro e tubagens) e da iluminação foi executada pela Sohal.



Boas Duarte, desculpa a dedução que fiz  :Admirado:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Este FDS aproveitei para colocar mais alguns corais  :yb665:  

aqui ficam algumas fotos dos novos e dos que ja estavam:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Duarte,

Está tudo com muito bom aspecto, os meus sinceros parabéns.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Duarte, muito bonito seu reef!
Gostava que tu tirasse uma foto da plataforma a direita, achei lindíssima.

----------


## João Soares

Sr. Duarte isso aos poucos lá vai ganhando forma.
Vamos lá trabalhar para fazer desse aquário um dos melhores reefs do país.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

infelizmente acho que vou ter a 1ª baixa...

esta fungia que estava lindíssima está a perder tecido.

alguém sabe se haverá algo a fazer?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Costumas alimentar? Se não, experimenta de noite dar-lhe artemia com fartura. Pode ser que ganhe força e recupere...  :SbOk: 
Parabens pelo landscape!! Muito bonito!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Costumas alimentar?



olá Marco,  :Olá:  

tenho alimentado os corais em geral com Cyclop Ezz...

acho q vou ter de variar a dieta  :SbSourire:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Duarte custumo alimentar a minha localmente com pedaços pequenos de camarão, ameijoa, lula, tens que dar à boca pois aí tens a certeza que ela come, com um arame espeto a comida e dou-lhe à boca, basta pousar a comida por cima da boca que ela trata do resto.



Boa Sorte

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas, Duarte custumo alimentar a minha localmente com pedaços pequenos de camarão, ameijoa, lula, tens que dar à boca pois aí tens a certeza que ela come, com um arame espeto a comida e dou-lhe à boca, basta pousar a comida por cima da boca que ela trata do resto.
> 
> 
> 
> Boa Sorte


acho que já pouco posso fazer  :Admirado:    Isaias se fores buscar água este fds diz qq coisa que sou capaz de ir tb

----------


## Isaias Rola

> acho que já pouco posso fazer    Isaias se fores buscar água este fds diz qq coisa que sou capaz de ir tb



Boas, Duarte se tiver bom tempo vou, manda-me o teu nr.º por MP para combinarmos, aproveito e fico a conhecer o sitio onde vais que penso que é Vila Chã.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Caso ela morra, não a retires do aquário!  :Smile:  Daqui a alguns meses podes ter uma agradavel surpresa em vez de uma, podes ter muitas !  :Smile: 

Estes corais mesmo aparentando a morte total do tecido, podem passado alguns meses começar a "cuspir" muitas pequenas fungias!

São estes "mecanismos" de sobrevivencia que tornam este hobby tao interessante  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> 
> Caso ela morra, não a retires do aquário!  Daqui a alguns meses podes ter uma agradavel surpresa em vez de uma, podes ter muitas ! 
> 
> Estes corais mesmo aparentando a morte total do tecido, podem passado alguns meses começar a "cuspir" muitas pequenas fungias!
> 
> São estes "mecanismos" de sobrevivencia que tornam este hobby tao interessante


Boas,

Nem mais, Anthony Calfo relata isso mesmo no seu livro "Book of Coral Propagation". É espectacular!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> 
> Caso ela morra, não a retires do aquário!  Daqui a alguns meses podes ter uma agradavel surpresa em vez de uma, podes ter muitas ! 
> 
> Estes corais mesmo aparentando a morte total do tecido, podem passado alguns meses começar a "cuspir" muitas pequenas fungias!
> 
> São estes "mecanismos" de sobrevivencia que tornam este hobby tao interessante


olá Gil,  :Olá:  

nesse caso vamos lá a aguardar que possa acontecer qq coisa  :yb663:  

não tinha conhecimento disso. Realmente cada vez me surpreendo mais com o que certos corais podem fazer. Conheço um caso duma Euphylia parancora que depois de morrerem todas as cabeças, ao fim de algum tempo nasceram novas cabeças, não no sítio onde já havia, mas de lado no corpo!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> olá Gil,  
> 
> nesse caso vamos lá a aguardar que possa acontecer qq coisa  
> 
> não tinha conhecimento disso. Realmente cada vez me surpreendo mais com o que certos corais podem fazer. Conheço um caso duma Euphylia parancora que depois de morrerem todas as cabeças, ao fim de algum tempo nasceram novas cabeças, não no sítio onde já havia, mas de lado no corpo!


Olá Duarte,
Nem vás mais longe: Sistema 850L - RicardusReef (página 3).

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais umas fotos:
equinopora



mais uma lobophylia (lobophylias são dos mus corais preferidos)


montipora

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> montipora


se alguém me souber ajudar na classificação desta montipora  :Coradoeolhos:   é que eu pensava ser uma undata mas pelos vistos enganei-me...  :yb665:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Pode ser uma montipora foliosa, mas parece-me mais com uma montipora hodgsoni.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois, talvez. 
Mas isto de classificar Montiporas...é diabólico. 
Na maior parte das vezes, segundo os entendidos, só mesmo ao microscópico.

De qualquer forma, talvez estes links ajudem:

M. hodgsoni: http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/732.htm

M. foliosa: http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/255.htm

----------


## João Soares

Ola Duarte belos corais tens tu aí! :Pracima:

----------


## CORALSEA

Boa tarde.
Ela veio facturada com Undata. Mas de onde veio a maior parte dos corais veem como "sp." o que torna dificil acreditar na identificação.
De qualquer das forma está para chegar outra como "Undata" e ai tb ja da para tirar algumas duvidas.
E parabens pelo aquário e pela boa forma dos corais e peixes, é continuar para fazer disso um dos aquários de referencia  :SbOk:  

Abraço  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se dúvidas existem aqui fica uma undata...





Como podem facilmente verificar os porites são bastante diferentes.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

parabéns Diogo por essa excelente mont. undata  :tutasla:  

pelo que vejo vai ser muito dificil classificar esta montipora, embora me pareça que undata não deve ser!  e tal como o miguel,  estou também inclinado para que seja uma montipora hodgsoni! agora vou dar tempo a ver se se torna mais facil

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas fotos:

Echinophyllia sp. rose




Acanthastrea

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola grande duarte
muito bom o aqua. :Vitoria:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Duarte tás a ficar aí com uma colecção do cara.......ças :Coradoeolhos:  , tenho que ver isso ao vivo, queres ir à água este fd?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> queres ir à água este fd?


olá isaias,  :Olá:  

vou amanha por volta das 17:30 (baixa-mar) se quiseres ir diz  qq coisa. 




> Boas, Duarte tás a ficar aí com uma colecção do cara.......ças


tenho tentado comprar peças bonitas e ao meu gosto. 
porque isto de gostos... uns gostam mais de sps´s. outros nao...
sempre gostei bastante de lps´s.  e a predominancia no meu aqua é por lps´s.
espero é nao estar a meter corais depressa demais...  :yb663:

----------


## Isaias Rola

ok, amanhã ligo-te :Pracima:  




Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Algumas fotos dos meus peixes

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Duarte,

O teu aquário esta muito bom,com corais espetaculares.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Duarte Araujo

lá vou ter de mudar o layout... apesar de ter sido minha ideia manter um layout levezinho la terei de meter mais rocha para  ganhar espaço ...  :Admirado:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

uma geral actualizada do meu aquário

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Ingo Barao

ola duarte
isso esta fantastico
 :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Está muito bom Duarte, parabéns...tens umas "peças" de muita qualidade :SbOk:  





        Abraço,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Duarte Araujo

hoje estive a tirar algumas fotos ao aquário. aqui ficam elas.  obrigado pelos comentários
 lado direito

centro

lado esquerdo

geral

----------


## Duarte Araujo

montipora ???


a velha questão de classificar as montiporas....

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Fantástica Duarte :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> 


Boas Duarte :Olá:  
Então é essa a dita montipora verde... :EEK!:  
Parabéns, o reef está espectacular :Palmas:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

echinopora

----------


## Duarte Araujo

acanthastrea


simphyllia

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas Duarte 
> Então é essa a dita montipora verde... 
> Parabéns, o reef está espectacular 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


olá Rui,  :Olá:  

é esta mesmo!! em cima tem uma falha q foi um mimo duma euphylia  :yb624:  

agora é só dar tempo e vês q a tua chega lá tb   :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Beautiful  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá Duarte

Parabéns pelos teus corais, são realmente bonitos :Palmas:  
Continuas a ter o ap600 na escumação?
A circulação é apenas feita pela or6500 e pela 1260? 

Abraço
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Duarte, está a ficar muito bom as fotos ainda melhor, PARABENS :Pracima:   :Pracima:  , tens aí uma variedade de corais invejável :Admirado:  , continua :SbOk: , um dia destes faço-te uma visita :yb665:   :yb665:  .



Um Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Continuas a ter o ap600 na escumação?
> A circulação é apenas feita pela or6500 e pela 1260? 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Vieira



sim, apenas tenho o AP600. A circulaçao é feita por uma Sicce5800 e por uma eheim 1060. mas brevemente irei alterar tudo isto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> um dia destes faço-te uma visita  .
> Um Abraço


quando quiseres  :Pracima:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

4 fotos das minhas euphylias

----------


## CORALSEA

BOas
Bonitas euphylias sim senhor  :SbSourire:  
Queremos é ver esse aquário todo 

Parabens

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais fotos de alguns dos corais que tenho.









amanhã vai ser dia de fazer upgrade no equipamento. vamos a ver como reage o sistema as alterações.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> mais fotos de alguns dos corais que tenho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi Duarte
Belas peças que aí tens sim senhor, mas a parte que mais gostei deste teu post e passo a citar
"amanhã vai ser dia de fazer upgrade no equipamento. vamos a ver como reage o sistema as alterações.[/QUOTE]"
foi esta frase, linda de morrer, mas fica aqui uma dúvida mas só minha
Será que os equipamentos vão sozinhos para o aqua e para a sump?????

Tou desejoso de ver ainda hoje ou amanha as novas fotos com os upgrdes já efectuados.
Abraço Grande
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boa tarde,

procedi à adição de novos corais:

- Cynarina deshayesiana
- Catalaphyllia jardinei 
- Trachyphyllia geoffroyi.
- Scolymia Sp.

ja andava à algum tempo atras desta selecção de peso   :Coradoeolhos:    e agora surgiu a possibilidade.  :SbSourire2:  

aqui ficam as fotos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

não estou a conseguir alojar as fotos  :Admirado:   a ver se mais logo consigo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

cá ficam as fotos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito lindo tua coleçao de corais LPS/Brain sp. !
Parabens o teu aqua esta 5*  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Peça lindíssima, já a vi ao vivo :Pracima:  


Esta sem dúvida, fizeste uma excelente opção em ficares com ela!


Ficamos todos à espera de uma foto geral de todo o reef :SbOk:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Peça lindíssima, já a vi ao vivo


 é sem duvida o coral mais bonito do meu aquario




> Esta sem dúvida, fizeste uma excelente opção em ficares com ela!


 gostava mais da outra mas não me importei de ficar com esta uma vez q outra pessoa gostava mto mais da outra. é na boa...  :SbOk:  





> Ficamos todos à espera de uma foto geral de todo o reef 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


logo à noite meto uma. 
já lá tenho mais qq coisa   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A "outra pessoa" fui eu e quero aqui agradecer ao Duarte a oportunidade de ter essa Trachyphylia , porque tinha perdido uma há 3 meses muito parecida. Gentilmente o Duarte abdicou dessa mais fluorescente para me ser cedida.
No entanto, aposto que a tua em breve ficará com uma tonalidade mais fluorescente se a colocares numa zona menos iluminada e debaixo de actínicas.
Aproveito para avisar que quem possua Trachyphylias deve fazer "target feeding " com troços de camarão , peixe , mysis ou krill 3x por semana . A seguir aos corais não fotossintéticos ( ex: Tubastreas ) , são os corais que mais precisam de ser alimentados . Se não começam a abrir "as bocas" e em seguida morrem por perda de tecido e infecção secundária.

Duarte, o teu aquário tem peças extraordinárias das quais destaco a Montipora verde ( adorava ter um frag ) a symphylia verde com o centro verde fluorescente e a Cynarina laranja, entre muitas outras .
Como te disse já , acho que deverias fazer uma lagoa com DSB e menos corrente e "muita papa" para manteres os teus LPS . Manter tantos LPS com SPS não é fácil e uns ou outros acabam por se ressentir . Ou os SPS ficam castanhos ou os LPS atrofiam.

Outra advertençia para quem tem  Blastomussas é que elas não gostam muito de luz. Preferem iluminação fraca.

André, boa aposta! :Olá:  

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Duarte

Não deixas mesmo nada para o resto do pessoal, será que ainda tens espaço para os corais crescerem?
Parabéns tens ai um belo aquário




> ...com o centro verde fluorescente e a Cynarina laranja, entre muitas outras .


Cynarina laranja!?, a mim parece mais uma scolymia, mas posso estar errado.
Rui, mete umas fotos novas do teu aquário, o pessoal do norte merece hehe.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Duarte, estou a ver que isso está no bom caminho :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Tens uns exemplares fora de série...um dia destes quero ir ver isso de perto. Parabéns :Pracima:  


    Abraço,
Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...shayesiana.htm

As diferenças : http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...003/invert.htm

Mas não é fácil, no entanto, se olharmos para o esqueleto, as diferenças nas cristas são acentuadas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Duarte Araujo

obrigado a todos pelas palavras. 




> um dia destes quero ir ver isso de perto.


olá Paulo,

quando quiseres. a porta da minha casa está sempre aberta para os amigos  :SbOk:  




> será que ainda tens espaço para os corais crescerem?


olá Pedro,

ainda não estou a ter problema. o inibidor de crescimento esta a funcionar na perfeição   :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Como te disse já , acho que deverias fazer uma lagoa com DSB e menos corrente e "muita papa" para manteres os teus LPS . Manter tantos LPS com SPS não é fácil e uns ou outros acabam por se ressentir . Ou os SPS ficam castanhos ou os LPS atrofiam.


olá Rui,  :Olá:  

realmente não está facil e tenho pensado seriamente em acabar com as acroporas...   :Icon Cry:     são demasiados lps´s e com o alimentar decentemente acontece o que dizes. tenho umas qtas acros castanhas. e sendo os lps´s os meus corais favoritos, se me vir forçado a optar...   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

aqui vai uma foto de um coral que ainda n tinha postado

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Sem comentarios :yb620:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Duarte, tu és mau  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Duarte  :Olá: 

Excelentes corais e excelentes fotos  :Palmas: 

Pena que não estejam muitas delas na nossa galeria, para nos ajudarem a completar a área de Identificação de Espécies. :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

enquanto procurava umas fotos antigas, encontrei uma que dá para ver a evolução da côr numa montipora. (que ainda nao consegui classificar)

----------


## Rui Bessa

> 


Ora, aqui está uma meia geral :SbSourire2: 
No entanto dá para perceber que o reef está muito bom :Pracima: 
Já começo a achar que o espaço no substrato daqui a pouco, nem lá cabe um coitado hermita :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Jose Neves

Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Belas fotos e bela evoluçao :tutasla:  

De fazer inveja :yb620:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Já começo a achar que o espaço no substrato daqui a pouco, nem lá cabe um coitado hermita


por isso é que agora não encontro nenhum   :yb624:   :yb624:   se calhar foram todos pra baixo das rochas  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

*alteração do setup*

introdução de reactor de calcio Schuran Jetstream 1.aumento de circulação com o KIT Tunze TS 24.substituição do escumador Deltec AP600 pelo Aquamedic Turboflotor 5000 Shorty II com entrada directa.

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boas.
O meu primeiro post vai ser para desancar no Duarte.
Para quando outra tarde a fixar corais?
Agora que já tens bombas, já podias começar a mexer as mãozinhas... Lol.
A tentativa de salvação da Acropora falhou (pelo menos no meu aqua).
Quanto ao aspecto do aqua do Duarte está 5 estrelas. O que é de espantar já que às vezes (quase sempre) é do mais preguiçoso que o distrito do Porto tem para oferecer. LOL
Faça por ser bom rapaz e molha as mãos....
Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

hj tirei uma foto que achei engraçada pelo contraste do peixe no coral
aqui fica ela

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Duarte, pelo visto está a correr muita bem, tens aí uma colecção invejável, será da foto ou a água parece um pouco turva? Já mudaste de escumador?
A fotos está fixe mas o avatar está melhor!!!!!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Isaias,  :Olá:  
ainda bem que continuas a aparecer aqui pelo forum.  é uma forma de manteres a ligação aqui a malta e aos salgados.  esperemos que esteja para breve o teu regresso para começares novo projecto  :SbOk:  




> será da foto ou a água parece um pouco turva?


é da foto mesmo...  e essa foto não é do meu aqua. foi tirada na Exoreef, a uma anemona   :yb624:    do lado de fora da loja.




> Já mudaste de escumador?


já mudei. agora tenho um aquamedic 5000 shorty II





> A fotos está fixe mas o avatar está melhor!!!!!



 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   o avatar é do melhor  :Palmas:   :Vitoria:

----------


## CORALSEA

hehe uma anemona muito expecial  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas fotos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

hora do jantar  :yb624:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde.
Pelos vistos valeu a pena desancar no Duarte, já que anda a alimentar os corais.  :Palmas:  
A partir de agora é sempre a abrir.
Abraço.
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> já que anda a alimentar os corais.


olá Nuno,

ja sabes que alimentando os lps´s é outra coisa... com alguns custos nos sps´s.  :Admirado:   assunto ja falado neste topico.
já agora fica aqui uma foto da minha cynarina ao alimentar


e de barriga cheia  :yb624:   :yb624:  



e para não colocar só fotos de Lps´s aqui fica uma acropora

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

duarte põe ai um setup actualizado dos vivos!!
para nós termos uma ideia geral da tua magnifica gama de especies!!!
épa esse acanthurus leucosternon upa upa!!! ficava maravilhosamente no meu aquario!! lol :Coradoeolhos:  

ta muito fixe!!

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olha :EEK!:   o Duarte afinal também sabe tirar fotos a corais SPS :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Continuamos à espera de ver uma foto panorâmica do reef :yb665:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

eu sei que já tinha dito que o aquario estava fechado mas depois de passar na Exoreef e ver estas coisas   :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:   lá tive de abrir umas excepções  :yb624:   :yb624:  







mais alguns Lps´s para a minha colecção!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> duarte põe ai um setup actualizado dos vivos!!
> para nós termos uma ideia geral da tua magnifica gama de especies!!!


por acaso é coisa que nunca fiz mas 1 dia deste irei fazer um setup actualizado dos vivos.   :SbOk:  




> épa esse acanthurus leucosternon upa upa!!! ficava maravilhosamente no meu aquario!! lol 
> 
> ta muito fixe!!


 :yb665:    tb fica maravilhosamente bem no meu  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Extraordinario Duarte, lindas adicoes !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi,

Não sendo, como sabes amante de LPS, devo dizer-te que essa Catalaphylia é impressionante! Parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

> 


Realmente :EEK!:  é linda :Palmas: 
Parabéns por essas aquisições!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

obrigado pelos comentários.  :SbOk:  

ficam aqui  fotos de alguns peixes do meu aquário:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

No fim de semana passado fiz algumas alterações ao layout do meu aquário.

eliminei o meu close loop da direita que me estava a roubar demasiado espaço, passando desta forma a poder ter muito mais areia disponível para poder colocar corais Lps´s de areia que tanto aprecio.

deixou de ter o efeito de ilhas que acho ser visualmente mais engraçado, passando a ser mais "util".

que acham?  ficou melhor? pior?

comentarios sao bem vindos. fica a geral fresquinha  :yb665:  



cump.

Duarte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> que acham?  ficou melhor? pior?


Ficou diferente! Na minha opinião muito bom, pois não ficou com um ar de paredão. Parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## NunoFilipe

Eu gosto particularmente do coral do lado esquerdo. O que está agarrado ao vidro a meia altura.
Abraço.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Duarte, o teu aqua está espectacular, teve uma evolução do cara.....go :Coradoeolhos:  , parabens!!!!
Esse hepatus é o que eu penso? está com muito bom aspecto :Pracima:  , continua....



Um Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Duarte, dormi no Porto e estive para te telefonar ontem à noite para ir ver isso ao vivo, mas depois fui jantar com a Ana e terminei tarde :Coradoeolhos:  . Estou a ver que houve mudanças e para melhor :SbOk:  . Na minha opinião apenas repensava um pouco a colocação dos LPSs ....estão a "polvilhar" demasiado o substrato e dão um aspecto menos natural. Agrupa-os um pouco mais, por espécie talvez....alguns mais próximos da base do layout, mesmo a tocar na rocha....e um ou outro colocado mesmo em cima dela, numa zona inferior.

       Abraço,


   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...Na minha opinião apenas repensava um pouco a colocação dos LPSs ....estão a "polvilhar" demasiado o substrato e dão um aspecto menos natural. Agrupa-os um pouco mais, por espécie talvez....alguns mais próximos da base do layout, mesmo a tocar na rocha....e um ou outro colocado mesmo em cima dela, numa zona inferior


Excelente dica Paulo! Concordo em absoluto com a tua questão e solução.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boas,

Eu não percebo nada da poda mas não posso deixar de lembrar que junto da base do layout o Duarte não tem grande luz, pelo que os corais vão ressentir-se bastante.
Quanto à falta de naturalidade, concordo na generalidade com os posts. 
Só não acho que possa haver muita naturalidade num aquário que está inundado (no bom sentido) de LPS's e onde a areia não abunda. 
Portanto o meu podre veredicto é:
Duarte compra mais umas lobophylias!!!
E já sabes, no próximo domingo pagas o pequeno almoço.
Abraços a todos.
Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde.

Duarte, esqueci-me de pedir uma foto do coral que está à esquerda do aquário a meia altura.
Faz um zoom para o pessoal.

Abraço,
Nuno

PS: Não tens vergonha de não ter tirado a porcaria do limpador magnético para tirar uma foto para este Fórum!!!???  :yb677:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Eu gosto particularmente do coral do lado esquerdo. O que está agarrado ao vidro a meia altura.
> Abraço.






> Boa tarde.
> 
> Duarte, esqueci-me de pedir uma foto do coral que está à esquerda do aquário a meia altura.
> Faz um zoom para o pessoal.



 :yb624:   :yb624:   deves gostar entao do meu peixe tubo que está na geral seguinte do lado direito   :SbOk5:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite. 
Gosto sim senhor.
Até te digo mais, gostava de ter 4 e uma peixa a controlá-los. :yb624:  
Qt ao tubo de suporte, acho que ficava melhor de verde. Vou arranjar no meu fornecedor. 
Abraço.
Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

que acham?  ficou melhor? pior?


Fiquei mais gordo...

Agora a sério. A foto da Catalaphylia não faz juz à realidade. É fenomenal.
Cump,

Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Esse hepatus é o que eu penso? está com muito bom aspecto , continua....



olá Isaias,

obrigado pelos elogios  :SbOk3:   e sim! é o hepatus que pensas  :yb624:   mas desde a passada sexta-feira tem novo dono que de certeza o tratará tao bem ou melhor que eu. 





> Na minha opinião apenas repensava um pouco a colocação dos LPSs ....estão a "polvilhar" demasiado o substrato e dão um aspecto menos natural. Agrupa-os um pouco mais, por espécie talvez....alguns mais próximos da base do layout, mesmo a tocar na rocha....e um ou outro colocado mesmo em cima dela, numa zona inferior.


olá Paulo,

concordo a 100% contigo  :SbOk:   este problema não se colocaria se tivesse metade dos corais  :Coradoeolhos:   mas a tua sugestão é excelente e qdo puder vou experimentar mudar a ver se melhora visualmente  :SbOk:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Duarte, deixo aqui publicamente uma nota muito boa em relação ao teu aquário, grande selecção de lps´s mas não só!!!
Tens aí muita bicharada de qualidade!
Já agora Duarte, tomo a liberdade de colocar no teu post uma foto do agora meu hepatus, está de óptima saúde e espero que continue tão bem como estava no teu aquário....Já tivemos oportunidade de falar mas digo-o também aqui.... o sacana não para de bicar nas macroalgas e aceita todo o tipo de comida, no primeiro dia no meu aquário já vinha comer à mão!! Bem treinado sem dúvida!
Espero que continue a manter esta "pança" que apresenta. :yb624:  


   Abraço :SbOk:  



Aí está ele, em grande forma!

----------


## NunoFilipe

Duarte, 
Coloca disponível algumas fotos gerais do teu aqua.
Ainda tens o peixe tubo?
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Duarte, deixo aqui publicamente uma nota muito boa em relação ao teu aquário, grande selecção de lps´s mas não só!!!
> Tens aí muita bicharada de qualidade!
> Já agora Duarte, tomo a liberdade de colocar no teu post uma foto do agora meu hepatus, está de óptima saúde e espero que continue tão bem como estava no teu aquário....Já tivemos oportunidade de falar mas digo-o também aqui.... o sacana não para de bicar nas macroalgas e aceita todo o tipo de comida, no primeiro dia no meu aquário já vinha comer à mão!! Bem treinado sem dúvida!
> Espero que continue a manter esta "pança" que apresenta. 
>    Abraço 
> 
> 
> 
> Aí está ele, em grande forma!



Olá Paulo,

agradeço as tuas palavras!  sei que irás tomar bem conta do hepatus. aliás já tratei este fds de ir ver isso pessoalmente  :yb665:   onde pude apreciar o teu magnifico sistema  :SbOk:   com corais e peixes cheios de saúde. 
Agradeço tb a forma me recebeste em tua casa :Palmas:   ainda por cima levaste com 2 terroristas  :Coradoeolhos:   o que vale é que um não saía do sítio  :yb665:   faltou foi ir ao Zé da Tripa  :yb624:   :yb624:   a ver se da próxima lá vamos  :yb665:  





> Duarte, 
> Coloca disponível algumas fotos gerais do teu aqua.
> 
> Nuno


olá Nuno,

isto não tem sido fácil... pouco tempo livre.  a ver se logo ponho aqui uma actualização  :SbOk:   para ver se ficou melhor  :yb624:  




> Duarte, 
> 
> Ainda tens o peixe tubo?
> Nuno


 :yb624:   :yb624:   o gaijo saltou fora do aquario  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Faltou ir ao Zé da Tripa...tens razão...mas eu acho que estoirava depois do que se comeu :Coradoeolhos:  ...Da próxima vez lá estaremos!


    Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> mas eu acho que estoirava depois do que se comeu ...



 :yb624:   :yb624:   nem digas nada....   acho q ainda não fiz a digestão  :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,

aqui está uma geral do meu aquario de 20 de Julho

depois posto umas fotos dos corais

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Duarte,

Ou o teu aquário está de facto bom, ou essa foto está excelente...!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Faltou ir ao Zé da Tripa...


Ai o Zé da Tripa....!!! Muitos anos passados na fila para comer essa maravilha!!! O que vale é que o filho dele era meu amigo e de vez em quando a coisa pingava  para o nosso lado!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

aqui ficam algumas das fotos que tirei no passado dia 20.

espero que gostem  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Duarte :Olá:  
Tens uns corais muito bonitos :Pracima:  
Estou à espera de ver umas macros "à maneira" para ver a toda a beleza deles :SbSourire2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas fotos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas   :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Duarte 
> Tens uns corais muito bonitos 
> Estou à espera de ver umas macros "à maneira" para ver a toda a beleza deles 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


olá Rui,

vou ver se durante as ferias aprendo a fazer macros  :yb665:   :yb665:   para já não está facil   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Muitos parabens....tens um lindo aquário...
... e partilha-mos do mesmos gosto por LPS  :SbSourire:  

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## NunoFilipe

> olá Rui,
> 
> vou ver se durante as ferias aprendo a fazer macros    para já não está facil



Boa noite,
Nas férias vais é beber cerveja e comer no Fialho.
E mais nada...
Abraço.
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

um dos mais recentes hospedes do meu aquario



Gramma Loreto

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Duarte.

O teu aquário é uma referência. Parabéns! :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...

Realmente a evolução do teu aquário tem sido muito boa , e cada vez se torna mais ornamentalmente bonito.
Parabéns , tens conseguido montar e mantêr um aquário muito bonito e realmente de referência a nível nacional  :Palmas:  

Temos que marcas umas visitas como já havia-mos falado , fazemos um intercâmbio de espécies  :SbSourire:  

Abraço , mais uma vez parabéns  :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá José Passos e Pedro Alves,

obrigado pelas palavras e pelos elogios. é sempre bom lê-los e é um estimulo para ir tentando melhorar aos poucos o que já está feito  :SbOk:  

entretanto fica o registo de mais 2 entradas no aquario:

Naso Vlamingii
Anampses Meleagrides

sendo 2 peixes que crescem bastante, mas, após alguma ponderação, fui seduzido pela beleza dos peixes e na espectativa que crescam devagar e que os 2 metros do meu aquario cheguem para que eles vivam felizes  :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Anampses meleagrides

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Anampses meleagrides

----------


## Nuno Silva

Que lindo peixe!

Qual o teu feedback do comportamento do peixe até agora?

É muito tímido?
Agressivo?
Qual o nível de natação?
Quais os habitos alimentares?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Qual e o tamanho to teu Vlamingii ?
Um lojista amigo tem um no seu display com um tamanho enorme, diria perto de 60 cm !

Esta Acanthophyllia deshayesiana e uma beleza !

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Que lindo peixe!
> 
> Qual o teu feedback do comportamento do peixe até agora?
> 
> É muito tímido?
> Agressivo?
> Qual o nível de natação?
> Quais os habitos alimentares?
> 
> ...


olá Nuno,

até agora ele é bastante tímido   :yb624:   não sei se será por estar cá a mto pouco tempo mas, com a iluminação ligada nunca o vi.
Ao invés, sem luz, ele nada normalmente pelo aquario todo. sempre na procura de comida por entre as rochas. nunca o vi meter-se com mais nenhum peixe nem outros com ele.
bem ao contrario temos o Vlamingii que mal entrou no aquario levou logo uma recepção de boas vindas do Leucosternon   :yb665:   até tentou saltar para fora do aquario  :yb624:  




> Qual e o tamanho to teu Vlamingii ?
> Um lojista amigo tem um no seu display com um tamanho enorme, diria perto de 60 cm !


Roberto,
o meu tem cerca de 10 cm! ainda muito longe dos 60!!  aliás duvido que algum chegue a esse tamanho num aquario. esse que viste deve ter sido apanhado já adulto.



> Esta Acanthophyllia deshayesiana e uma beleza !


é o coral mais bonito aqui da casa!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola duarte.
muito bonito o teu aqua.
ainda me lembro dele meio vazio...
vai la vai... 
abraco
ingo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> ainda me lembro dele meio vazio...


olá Ingo,

é verdade! foste dos poucos que o viu vazio... acho que nem agua tinha  :yb665:  
depois disso já muita agua lá entrou e saiu   :yb624:   :yb624:   está quase a fazer um ano...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

logo vou tirar as ultimas fotos do meu aquário uma vez que vai ser desmontado. 
 sempre fica uma imagem do fim a complementar o que foi o diário deste reef  desde que foi montado a cerca de 1 ano atras.

e lá vai ficar vazio outra vez....

----------


## Duarte Araujo

aqui ficam as gerais actuais

----------


## Jose Neves

[/QUOTE]


Excelente, gostava de ver isso ao vivo :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Excelente, gostava de ver isso ao vivo





> logo vou tirar as ultimas fotos do meu aquário uma vez que vai ser desmontado.


Zé,

se queres mesmo ver o meu aquario nao podes demorar mto pq entretanto começo a desmontá-lo...  depois só cá vens ver os vidros  :yb624:   :yb624: 

ou talvez nem isso...

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Zé,
> 
> se queres mesmo ver o meu aquario nao podes demorar mto pq entretanto começo a desmontá-lo...  depois só cá vens ver os vidros  
> 
> ou talvez nem isso...



Para quando está previsto a desmontagem?

Abraço
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Para quando está previsto a desmontagem?



ainda nao sei bem... em principio sabado começo a despachar corais...
quando for eu depois digo-te a ver se te cravo para ajudar   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

tirei a pouco uma foto de uma trachyphyllia



em 20 de Julho era assim

----------


## Duarte Araujo

antes

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva Duarte, entao qual a razão de desmontares esse aquario tão cheio de saúde??

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Viva Duarte, entao qual a razão de desmontares esse aquario tão cheio de saúde??


olá Hugo,

de facto o aquario tem bastante saúde mas, quem de mais perto priva comigo sabe da luta constante que tem sido contra varios erros de montagem deste aquario. 
Chegou a uma altura que se tem de dizer basta!! e isso tem de ser feito antes de chegar ao declinio. 
Assim, depois de muito ponderar, resolvi desmontar e montar novamente, mas desta vez como deve ser para minimizar problema futuros  :yb665:   :yb665:  


cump.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola duarte.
tenho muita pena que esse maravilhoso aquario deixe de existir. :yb620:   :yb620:  

um abraco
ingo

----------


## NunoFilipe

> ainda nao sei bem... em principio sabado começo a despachar corais...
> quando for eu depois digo-te a ver se te cravo para ajudar


Ok. Está combinado.
Abraço
Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

> olá Hugo,
> 
> de facto o aquario tem bastante saúde mas, quem de mais perto priva comigo sabe da luta constante que tem sido contra varios erros de montagem deste aquario. 
> Chegou a uma altura que se tem de dizer basta!! e isso tem de ser feito antes de chegar ao declinio. 
> Assim, depois de muito ponderar, resolvi desmontar e montar novamente, mas desta vez como deve ser para minimizar problema futuros   
> 
> 
> cump.


Boas,
Eu sou testemunha de alguns...
Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Ah bom se é para corrigir erros apoio, pensei que era uma desmontagem definitiva, ate me assustei  :Smile: 
Sendo assim estou ca para apoiar também.

Abraço grande

----------


## Wagner Xavier

Magnifico seu aquário,gostou muito do seu estilo acho que uma estrela azul nele ficaria muito linda para completar a vizão maravilhosa parabens.
Sou novo no reef forum e estou adorando e aprendendo muito  :yb677:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> acho que uma estrela azul nele ficaria muito linda para completar a vizão maravilhosa parabens.


Eu sou da opinião que verde era melhor (preferências desportivas)...

Duarte, 
Já tenho o projecto dos novos aquários. Qd quiseres dar uma vista de olhos avisa.
Abraço.
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Sendo assim estou ca para apoiar também.


obrigado Hugo  :Pracima:  




> acho que uma estrela azul nele ficaria muito linda para completar a vizão maravilhosa parabens.


obrigado Wagner  :SbOk3:   sem duvida que o azul iria dar um ar de campeao  :yb624:   de vitoria  :yb665:  




> Eu sou da opinião que verde era melhor (preferências desportivas)...


 :yb668:   :yb668:   :JmdALEnvers:  




> Duarte, 
> Já tenho o projecto dos novos aquários. Qd quiseres dar uma vista de olhos avisa.
> Abraço.
> Nuno


estou ansioso por ver isso  :Palmas:   e ainda mais para ver já pronto  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Magnifico seu aquário,gostou muito do seu estilo acho que uma estrela azul nele ficaria muito linda para completar a vizão maravilhosa parabens.
> Sou novo no reef forum e estou adorando e aprendendo muito


Boas Wagner :Olá: ,

*Bem-Vindo ao ReeFForum.net!*  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> estou ansioso por ver isso   e ainda mais para ver já pronto


O projecto de ontem é diferente do de hoje. O Pedro já te falou no novo?

O nosso chefe eram duas da manha e decidiu partir a loiça toda. :yb620:   Projecto para o lixo - façam um novo. Foi mais ou menos isto que se passou...  :yb677:  

Amen.

Abraço
Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ja começou a fase de desmontagem do aquario  :Admirado:   muitos corais já começaram a sair aqui de casa   :Coradoeolhos:   :yb677:   em principio seria coisa rapida mas está-se a tornar mais moroso do que o esperado...  :yb665:  

entretanto, esta semana  fui a exoreef levar mais alguns corais (obrigado Andre por me estares a guardá-los) e vim de lá acompanhado por estes 2 meninos


Paracheilinus_carpenteri


Acanthurus achilles

desculpem lá a qualidade das fotos mas não tem havido tempo para limpar vidros   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Duarte, disseste-me que era espectacular, mas a avaliar pela foto (embora de amador :yb624:  ) é FABULOSO!!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Fico contente por ti.....já andavas a tentar "pescá-lo" há algum tempo!!! Já sabes, dá a apitadela para o escumador!!


ABRAÇO,

----------


## NunoFilipe

> ja começou a fase de desmontagem do aquario   muitos corais já começaram a sair aqui de casa     em principio seria coisa rapida mas está-se a tornar mais moroso do que o esperado...  
> 
> entretanto, esta semana  fui a exoreef levar mais alguns corais (obrigado Andre por me estares a guardá-los) e vim de lá acompanhado por estes 2 meninos
> 
> 
> Paracheilinus_carpenteri
> 
> 
> Acanthurus achilles
> ...


Boa noite.
Não percebi. Queres desmontar o aqua, levas uns e trazes mais??????  :yb624:  
Tem lógica....
Abraço

Nuno

PS: Duarte, a minha nova aquisição já come...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boa noite.
> Não percebi. Queres desmontar o aqua, levas uns e trazes mais??????  
> Tem lógica....


olá Nuno, 

existem momentos e oportunidades que não se perdem... o Paulo Marinheiro já antecipou a resposta




> Fico contente por ti.....já andavas a tentar "pescá-lo" há algum tempo!!! 
> ,


não  é certamente a melhor altura mas, sabendo de onde veio, estando a comer, decidi arriscar. 
vamos a ver se o consigo manter!!!  para já tem corrido bem e o Leucosternon não o tem chateado muito  :yb665:   :yb665:   tem um apetite voraz o que me faz ter esperança  :SbOk:

----------


## CORALSEA

E que viva muito tempo  :SbSourire2:  
Era o que faltava no teu aquario.
Podes ir trazendo o resto dos corais enquanto tem espaço. Depois vai-te sair caro o aluguer hehe
Temos que fazer a alteração ao teu aqua e pôr isso em grande formaa  :SbRequin2:  

Nuno sabes que ha coisas que nunca se deixam passar hehe

Abraço 
André

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde a todos.

De facto têm todos razão. Há coisas que não se devem deixar escapar.
O mal do "eduarte" é que não deixa escapar nada. Esse gajo também ficava bem no meu aqua. :yb620:  

Agora a sério. Fizeste bem em compra-lo. Depois fazemos um frag do aquiles.  :yb624:  
Cumprimentos.
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Rui Bessa

> ...desculpem lá a qualidade das fotos mas não tem havido tempo para limpar vidros


Viva :Olá:  
Vê lá se arranjas tempo de limpares esses vidros e, pões umas fotos condignas do peixe :yb665:  
Parabéns, deve ser espectacular vê-lo no aqua :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Rui,

de facto o peixe é soberbo!! 
ultimamente não tenho tirado fotos mas,  qdo tiver as alterações feitas, tirarei umas à maneira  :yb624:   :yb624:  

de momento tb não é facil uma vez que, a unica altura em que o peixe aparece na frente é qdo o alimento. ele passa o dia num espaço restrito do aquario, nadando numa area de 50 cm. penso que não será alheio a isto a presença do leucosternon que, apesar de ser mais pequeno, impoe respeitinho!!
aliás neste momento estou a equacionar se mantenho o Leucosternon ou não...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ...aliás neste momento estou a equacionar se mantenho o Leucosternon ou não...


Lá vou eu ter de ficar com mais 1... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Lá vou eu ter de ficar com mais 1...     
> 
> Abraço,



acho que o vou ter de despachar às postas    :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Para mim, uma do  :yb624:  lombo!

Abraço,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

um video para quem quiser ver varios achilles na natureza..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd0i7jiG810

----------


## NunoFilipe

> um video para quem quiser ver varios achilles na natureza..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd0i7jiG810



Boa noite,

"ver" é exagerar no verbo, mas vale a intenção. :yb624:  
Eu não fazia melhor. Para qd ver o teu?
Abraço.
Nuno

----------


## Joni Incessantes

Duarte por causa de aquarios como o teu que eu quero fazer um ...

simplesmente maravilhoso ... animal ...

queria te perguntar uma coisa ...

teu skimmer é externo né?

teu sump suporta legal o tamanho do teu aqua?

fiquei espantado pelo tamanho do sump em comparação ao tamanho do display ...

que espessura tem os vidros do teu aqua?

tem travas francesas? que espessura?

se der por favor responda e como eu já disso ... são aqua como este que levam milhares de iniciantes a sonhar com um aquario marinho cinco vezes menos lindo do que o teu já estaria de bom tamanho ...

grande abraço ... por favor nos brinde com um setup extremamente detalhado ...

abraço do joni (mais um totalmente iniciante)

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Joni,

gostaria de começar por agradecer as palavras muito simpáticas deixados no post e via mail. 

passando às questões,




> teu skimmer é externo né?


o meu skimmer está colocado na sump e funciona por queda directa do aquário.




> teu sump suporta legal o tamanho do teu aqua?


sem problemas...  é uma questão de calcular bem a distância da queda de água ao retorno e ajustar com a bomba de retorno parada, a quantidade de água na sump.




> fiquei espantado pelo tamanho do sump em comparação ao tamanho do display ...


apesar de chegar bem, vou aumentar a sump, mas por questões de comodidade no manuseamento do equipamento...




> que espessura tem os vidros do teu aqua?
> tem travas francesas? que espessura?


o meu quário tem vidro de 19 mm sem qualquer tipo de travessas. podes verificar isto mesmo na foto seguinte





> são aqua como este que levam milhares de iniciantes a sonhar com um aquario marinho cinco vezes menos lindo do que o teu já estaria de bom tamanho ...


 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> se der por favor responda e como eu já disso ...


penso que está tudo respondido... mais qualquer questão, estás a vontade para a colocar  :SbOk:

----------


## Joni Incessantes

Valeu!!! ... Obrigado por responder :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   ...

Não querendo abusar mas tenho várias dúvidas que coloquei no tópico:

"Afinal qual o tamanho mínimo para um sump"

Se tiveres um tempinho me ajuda lá e mais uma vez obrigado!!!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Valeu!!! ... Obrigado por responder    ...
> 
> Não querendo abusar mas tenho várias dúvidas que coloquei no tópico:
> 
> "Afinal qual o tamanho mínimo para um sump"
> 
> Se tiveres um tempinho me ajuda lá e mais uma vez obrigado!!!



Olá

o tamanho de uma sump independentemente do tamanho do aqua varia com o tamanho que temos disponivel para a colocar, pois alem de a sump aumentar o volume de litragem do aqua,e de possibilitar a colocação de um minimo refugio, serve essencialmente para a colocaçaõ de todo o equipamento, evitando assim que o mesmo esteja no aquario principal, bem como para fazer a manutençao do aquario.
como o duarte referiu no post anterior, o tamanho da sump nao e influenciado pelo tamanho do aquario, pois ela só vai comportar a água que nos desejarmos, pois somos nos ke lhe fazemos o nivel.

abraço
paulo

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde, 
para quando umas novas fotos do achilles?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Duarte,

Quando é que podemos ver uma foto-actualização do teu reef???

Bom Ano

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boa tarde, 
> para quando umas novas fotos do achilles?


olá Nuno, 

 após a  dificuldade de relacionamento dele com outros peixes no aquario, resolvi o tirar durante algum tempo para outro lado. está em hipossalinidade

entrará em 1º lugar depois das alteraçoes que irei efectuar no aquario

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá Duarte,
> 
> Quando é que podemos ver uma foto-actualização do teu reef???
> 
> Bom Ano


olá Ricardo,

não sei se sabias mas o meu reef vai ser desmontado... só ainda nao foi por mta falta de tempo minha  
o meu reef neste momento esta desmembrado.
tenho corais espalhados por aí...   :yb665:  

mas vou colocar logo algumas... do estado actual...  :Coradoeolhos:   do que ainda por lá ficou

----------


## NunoFilipe

> olá Ricardo,
> 
> não sei se sabias mas o meu reef vai ser desmontado... só ainda nao foi por mta falta de tempo minha


Ai que dor de barriga  :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb620:  




> tenho corais espalhados por aí


Isto é verdade.
Pena que não tenho nenhum no meu aqua. 
Apenas um frag de peixe.... :SbOk2:  

Esperemos que essa obra esteja para breve. Mas relembro que para isso acontecer precisas de trazer o móvel.

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Duarte Araujo

cá estao as fotos fresquinhas...





















espero que gostem  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Muito bem... como sempre muito bonito e excelente gosto por LPS... que eu bem aprecio...força com essa mudança.

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Rui Bessa

> cá estao as fotos fresquinhas...
> 
> 
> 
> espero que gostem


Olá :Olá:  
Ricordeas rosa?!?! :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSourire19:   :yb677:  
Também quero :yb620:  
Parabéns! Corais muito bonitos :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Olá 
> Ricordeas rosa?!?!   
> Também quero


Boa noite, 
Posso garantir que as fotos não lhes fazem justiça, só ao vivo é que se pode apreciar as verdadeiras cores.
Abraço,
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Duarte Araujo

continuando...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Duarte!

Cores brutais, Corais brutais e aquário Brutal.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Duarte.

Realmente, como todos dizem, está "bué" de fixe. LINDO!!! :yb677:  
Agora, qual o segredo para cores tão marcantes e vivas? De certeza dedicação tempo e carinho :Pracima:   :Pracima:  . Qual a manutenção que fazes :SbQuestion2:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Boas Duarte.
> 
> Realmente, como todos dizem, está "bué" de fixe. LINDO!!! 
> Agora, qual o segredo para cores tão marcantes e vivas? De certeza dedicação tempo e carinho  . Qual a manutenção que fazes


Um bocado de sarcasmo.. Não conhece o Duarte Araújo pois não?
É o gajo mais sortudo que conheço. 
Dedicação? Sim. Anda sempre a ver coisas novas. 
Tempo? Também reconheço que "gasta" algum tempo no hobby.
Carinho? Talvez, mas o aquário também deve estar carinho.  :yb624:  

Agora... Manutenção????? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Sim. Quando as bombas param ou aparecem bolhas no aqua (eu faço o mesmo ou pior).
Mas afinal não é isso que os corais gostam? Qt menos mãos dentro da pia melhor? A isto chama-se técnica e foi preciso muitos anos a apurar a mesma.

Quanto a segredos. Ele não os tem ou não me diz... :yb624:  Das duas uma...


Agora a sério.

O Araújo mete as mãos no aquário o menos possível (acho isso mt bom).
Quanto "às cores marcantes e vivas", só visto ao vivo para apreciar. As fotos não contemplam tudo. 

Duarte: Se quiseres posso fazer de porteiro (mas a minha comissão é de 20% - para gastar no aqua)  :yb620:  
Continua assim...  :Palmas:  

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva


PS: Qd chega o armário? - O tempo faz-se curto. A continuar assim só em Fevereiro é que há obras...

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,

Então o segredo deve ser esse. Poucas vezes as mãos dentro do aqua.
Eu, como ainda me considero iniciante, e como nunca estou satisfeito, seja com as posições das bombas e respectivos fluxos, ou com a colocação dos corais que vou adquirindo, ando sempre com as mãos lá dentro.

Agora, que o aqua vai estando mais composto, vou evitar fazê-lo tantas vezes. Deixar que as bombas entupam etc....etc.....

Talvez daqui a algum tempo tenha um aqua parecido ao do Duarte :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Deixar que as bombas entupam etc....etc.....
> 
> Talvez daqui a algum tempo tenha um aqua parecido ao do Duarte


O segredo é esse. Mas n digas a ninguém. :yb624:  

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Duarte! Costumas alimentar algum LPS?

Cumps.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Muito bom Duarte! Costumas alimentar algum LPS?
> Cumps.


olá Ricardo! 

sim costumo alimentar regularmente os LPs´s! tem de ser! podes ver um exemplo da minha scolymia quando a comprei e como está agora, depois de bem alimentada!





e obrigado pelo elogio  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Araujo

apenas para dizer que este aquario ja foi desmontado

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Duarte

Mas para montar um sistema maior, ou desistencia?
De qualquer maneira uma salva de  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  pelo o teu aquario.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos  :Olá: ,até dá dó ver um aquario destes a ser desmontado,mas se for para fazer melhor já ontem era tarde .
boa sorte :SbBienvenu1:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Duarte

Então como vai este projecto, sempre o desmontaste ou ainda o mantens?

----------


## ricardo f

notavel aquario  :tutasla:   :SbBravo:

----------


## ricardo f

quem me dera ter um aquario desses  :Admirado:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,
já foi remontado  :yb665:   alguns dos corais  perderam-se na fase da mudança pois demorou mais do que devia...

Agradeço desde já a todos os amigos que me guardaram corais nos seus aquarios   :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,

queria partilhar com voces as minhas ultimas adições ao sistema

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Boas Duarte,
Simplesmente Brutal como ja te tinha dito, não so os peixes como os espectaculares corais que compõem este belo aquario.
Podias era colocar aqui mais umas fotos dos espectaculares corais que aí tens ...  :Smile: 

Grande Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

UI UI UI UI o meu peixinho preferido..... antes de morrer quero ter um.... :yb624: 

Boa sorte com ele Duarte, esperemos que dure muito muito tempo, ate a data como se ta comportar?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas Duarte,
> Simplesmente Brutal como ja te tinha dito, não so os peixes como os espectaculares corais que compõem este belo aquario.
> Podias era colocar aqui mais umas fotos dos espectaculares corais que aí tens ... 
> 
> Grande Abraço


obrigado pelas palavras elogiosas mas algo excessivas  :yb665:   a ver se no fds tiro umas fotos do aqua  :Coradoeolhos: 





> UI UI UI UI o meu peixinho preferido..... antes de morrer quero ter um....
> 
> Boa sorte com ele Duarte, esperemos que dure muito muito tempo, ate a data como se ta comportar?


o Achilles até ver está muito bom. 
Começou ontem a comer granulado e por coincidência a borbonius tb começou a comer granulado ontem   :yb665: 
Tem uns pontecos brancos mas Achilles é assim mesmo... Esperemos que rapidamente limpe. 
Pelo menos ja tenho a sorte do Leucosternon nao lhe passar cartão. 
Fez-lhe uma recepção das valentes o que me obrigou a apagar a luz mais cedo mas no dia seguinte eram já grandes amigos  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

[QUOTE=Duarte Araujo;156897]obrigado pelas palavras elogiosas mas algo excessivas  :yb665:   a ver se no fds tiro umas fotos do aqua  :Coradoeolhos: 

Oi  :Olá: 
Não tem nada de excessivo...o que vi foi mesmo um aqua peixes/corais brutais, quem me dera que o meu estivesse metade desse, em beleza...com toda a sinceridade :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

Boas

Duarte, espero que tenhas mais sorte que eu com esse peixe, principalmente no que toca ao leucosterno não lhe passar cartão.

Inicialmente os meus tambem se ignoravam, mas gradualmente, o leucosterno começou a persegui-lo cada ves com mais persistência, e agora não o larga.

Felismente que o achiles ainda não se amedrontou e continua a comer bem.

Fui agora mesmo dar uma vista de olhos e o desgraçado tem um golpe, assustadoramente profundo, desde a barbatana dorsal ate ao inicio da barriga.
Nem sei como é que se consegue mexer, será que os peixes não sintam dor??
Imagino-me a mim com um golpe daqueles! nem conseguia andar pela certa.lol

Não sei se foi o leucosterno ou o sohal que fez este trabalho, mas infelizmente, não vejo com bons olhos o futuro deste achiles no meu aquario

um abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> 
> Duarte, espero que tenhas mais sorte que eu com esse peixe, principalmente no que toca ao leucosterno não lhe passar cartão.
> 
> Inicialmente os meus tambem se ignoravam, mas gradualmente, o leucosterno começou a persegui-lo cada ves com mais persistência, e agora não o larga.
> 
> Felismente que o achiles ainda não se amedrontou e continua a comer bem.
> 
> Fui agora mesmo dar uma vista de olhos e o desgraçado tem um golpe, assustadoramente profundo, desde a barbatana dorsal ate ao inicio da barriga.
> ...


Nem me digas uma coisa dessas pois o teu Achilles estava 5*.
nem pontos brancos tinha, isto da ultima vez que fui ver esse magnifico aquario...
Eu vou redobrar atenções e ao mínimo indicio irei tirar o leucosternon de imediato.
Penso que o facto do Achilles ser o maior peixe do aquário possa estar a contribuir para alguma paz ali dentro....

----------


## Fernando Soares

Pois

O facto do teu ser grande, pode ser uma vantagem, no meu caso, são os dois do mesmo tamanho.

Vamos esperar para ver, mas não se prevêm boas noticias. LOL


Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas,
> 
> queria partilhar com voces as minhas ultimas adições ao sistema



lindos para qundo umas fotos da geral

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Lindoooo!!!!!!! Asserio

----------

